# New Camping Buddy



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

My wife had been bugging me for a dog for awhile so we found a 4 1/2 yr old 85lb.black lab surrender at the local humane societ. She was given up because she growled at the previous owners neighbor, but is great with kids. We brought her home on monday night. Yesterday this dog lunged and growled and barked at three people walking by the house while my kids where outside, and last night she "circled" barking and growling and bit my father inlaw.

Other than this protective agression she is everything you could ask for. Great around the kids, rides in the truck, your perfect black lab.

So my question is. Should I take her back to the shelter and we continue looking, or should I get a shock collar and try that. We are going on a final camping trip this weekend and I dont want to take any chances. There are going to be lots of people at the campground for the fall festival.

Can I change in this dog, what a family that had her since she was a puppy couldnt and had to give her up?

Please be honest in your opinions.


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

schrade said:


> bit my father inlaw.
> [snapback]57664[/snapback]​


I would not want to take a chance with this dog. What if it bites you kids? What if it bites a stranger and they sue you? What if it attacks a neighbors kids? Just not worth it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't want to stir up too much but I have found out the hard way that aggressive Labs don't tend to calm down. I'm sorry but I just wouldn't trust the dog around people. Try a dauchaund. If he gets too aggressive you can just squirt some mustard on him and slap him between two buns...

Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In general all dogs can be trained and re-trained, the real question is are you willing to spend the time to do so. You need much more obedience training than a shock collar which will more than likely make the dog worse.

If you have the time and patience and will get obedience help, go for it. I hate to see dogs given up on and it sounds as if this dog has never had any proper training from day one.

Dogs are similar to kids, the bad kids have not had proper disciplined training and the good kids have, generalizing that is.

Just my dog loving opinions, anyways...

good luck


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hurricane has made some good points. It takes a lot of time to train a dog, especially one with some bad habits. Hate to see him go back to the shelter.

Our dog has developed a few bad traits that snuck up on us. She has asserted herself and I think she believes she is the dominant member of our "pack". She is stubborn and a bit aggresive, but not to the point of biting, she just wants her way and does not always listen. When she plays with me, our kids or other kids she is rather aggresive.

I've started a method taught by or local animal shelter/training orginization called "dominance down". If this literature had come from anywhere else I might not trust it, but they are very well known in our parts. It's supposed to move here down the pack structure in our house one notch at a time. I know it sounds kind of hokey but it seems to be working.

I have to place her in a submissive position which is on her back with her underbelly exposed and hold her there for 15 minutes twice a day, no commands, talking or petting. The first 3 times was a big wrestling match as she believes she is dominant and did not want to submit. She will fight me for several minutes and then lay still a bit and then fight more, bark, whine and try to get her teeth on me. My arms get all marked up from her nails as she fights to get loose. I actually broke a sweat last night holding her down. When we're done, she's so mad and worked up she actually becomes airborn as she flips herself over to get up. This morning halfway thru she was fighting like crazy and then gave up and layed perfectly still for the remainder. Hopefully this was a turning point, we'll see. After I do this for a week and she will lay still for the full 15 minutes, my wife needs to do it, then the kids until the dog will submit to all of us.

Don't know if I'm right or wrong or if that is what your dog needs, but that is how we are handling our aggression problem. I have an article on the training I mentioned above as well as an article on how dogs "See" things and how they "Think". If anyone wants a copy, pm me your address and I'd be happy to mail it.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

schrade,

That's a tough one! I know how you feel about giving up on her.
I am a dog lover of the highest order, but I have to agree with what the others have said. This dog does not belong in a house with kids!

Training may be possible, but plan on it taking alot of time and money.

One wonders what the dogs past history is? Dogs don't tend to get this way if they have been well cared for.

Just my 2 cents.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A book I highly recommend is "Dog Training by Bash" written by Bashkim Dibra.Book Link

It was easy to read and use.

but again many hours are put into it, I actually enjoyed it, sometimes very frustrating but worthwhile, same as a 2 year old kid.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I have had several labs, and most are not that agressive. They will often be protective of "their" yard and "their" kids, but I have never had one lunge or bite anyone. The bark has always been worse than the bite.

If the dog had no contact with your father-in-law previously it might have just viewed him as an intruder, and was trying to protect. There should have been some type of warning that made it clear to your father-in-law that he needed to give the dog some space. If the dog just growled and bit, then the dog probably needs to go. If the dog gave a warning through growling or body language and your father-in-law ignored it, then the dog was probably not totally to blame.

Tough call, if it was me I would really be carefull what situations I let the dog be in. If the dog feels threatened you know how it will react. A campground is a busy place, doesn't sound like a good place to take this dog right now. Good Luck.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Like Mike says the dog must understand who the boss is. If the household hierarchy is not clear then he will assume the leadership role and do what he thinks is right not what you think is right.

I have heard of a company called Bark Busters that offers training for troublesome dogs. You might check there website to see if they have someone in your area. Of course any dog behavioral trainer would help.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to be blunt but i would take the pup back.
Its not worth any danger to anyone or a law suite when there are many other deserving pups out there.
you may not know the whole story as to why this dog is at the pound.good luck,dave

p.s. I must add i am a firm beliver in training but the better dog you start with (least amount of issues) the eaisier and better the results.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

A very well known dog trainer is:

Uncle Matty

This link will take you to the agressive behavior section of the "Problem Dog" area. Yes, you must admit it to yourself before someone else is hurt that you have a problem dog. Not a good dog that is otherwise OK, but a problem dog.

Like has been mentioned above, this can be dealt with by extensive re-training. This will be very time consuming and require daily efforts on your part. If you are prepared to do this then do it today. Otherwise remove the ticking bomb from your household immediately.

My family has been involved in training dogs for decades. Schutzhund, obediance, show, you name it. So I'm really not some dog hater. I love them! But I _have _been around enough to know what lies ahead for you, and it will not be easy, and can't be taken lightly.

Here is a quote from Uncle Matty regarding aggressive dogs around kids. Very startling if you ask me considering he really expects that he can "fix" most dogs:

"Child endangerment because of an aggressive dog is like leaving your child in a locked, closed-up car in the heat of summer. Dogs with aggressive behaviors should not be in a home with small children, regardless. If you have an infant or child in the house and your dog is exhibiting the signs of aggression, get rid of the dog -- no ifs, ands or buts. If children do not live in your home and you have an aggressive dog, understand the safety and liability issues. You need to consider the options and do something about it. "

Best of luck to you!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This behaviour sounds to me much more of the dog being overly protective than a dominance thing. Of course otheers that have chimed in are clearly more experienced than I.

I'm just imagining you having to always being concerned that someone will walk by your house, or Outback one day while the dog is out and the first thing you know she's attacked them, while protecting you.

The question is, are you willing to risk this?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Dogs with aggressive behaviors should not be in a home with small children, regardless. If you have an infant or child in the house and your dog is exhibiting the signs of aggression, get rid of the dog -- no ifs, ands or buts


Jim,

What is and isn't considered aggressive behavior?? Our dog is aggressive when she plays although she doesn't ever growl at anyone or bite. She seems to be more interested in rough play than to bite or hurt anyone. She seems to play "hard" by that I mean running at you and jumping up onto your thighs, when you wrestle with her, she's very strong and comes right at you, runs away and comes right back at you. The one behavior that I really don't like is she will put her open mouth on your arm or hand, she doesn't clamp down, just puts it on you and lets go. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that a sign of dominance??

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I had to get rid of our Bassett Hound a few years ago because he, too, became very aggressive. He lunged at me once for trying to pick up my new granddaughter's bootie that had fallen off. I reached down to get it, he wanted it, lunged up and took a bite out of my shirt sleeve.

There was no way I was going to have that dog around my baby. I called the local Humane Society and they told me at that time that they could not place him in any home, that I would have to have him put down at the local animal shelter.

I called the animal shelter and they told me the same thing. That's what I ended up doing. I really liked Bubba, too.

My advice, get a different dog.

Of course, that's just my two cents.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mike: As you describe it, it doesen't sound like your dog is agressive in the dangerous sense. Just a rambunctious and playful dog. Basic obediance training that is positive and full of encouragement will likely solve this. Get with a local trainer through your parks dept, etc... there are probably many.

Back to Schrade's dog situation, his dog appears to exhibit "Territorial / Over-protective aggression". It is still aggression and dangerous. Even though he may never hurt a family member from his own "pack" (and we don't know this yet), most busy families have a constant flow of visitors coming through. All of whom this type of dog will view as a stranger (and rightfully so) and a possible threat.

So yes, maybe he won't bite your kid, but how about junior's little friend when he comes over to play? He has already bit your Father in Law so you can expect that the next incident is just waiting to happen.

Please be careful and make a decision soon, if not today.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I had to get rid of our Bassett Hound a few years ago because he, too, became very aggressive. He lunged at me once for trying to pick up my new granddaughter's bootie that had fallen off. I reached down to get it, he wanted it, lunged up and took a bite out of my shirt sleeve.
> 
> There was no way I was going to have that dog around my baby. I called the local Humane Society and they told me at that time that they could not place him in any home, that I would have to have him put down at the local animal shelter.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Mike: As you describe it, it doesen't sound like your dog is agressive in the dangerous sense. Just a rambunctious and playful dog. Basic obediance training that is positive and full of encouragement will likely solve this. Get with a local trainer through your parks dept, etc... there are probably many.
> 
> Back to Schrade's dog situation, his dog appears to exhibit "Territorial / Over-protective aggression". It is still aggression and dangerous. Even though he may never hurt a family member from his own "pack" (and we don't know this yet), most busy families have a constant flow of visitors coming through. All of whom this type of dog will view as a stranger (and rightfully so) and a possible threat.
> 
> ...


Well here is my 2 cents worth. I have been a pet sitter for 2 yrs now and am going in strange homes to watch strange dogs. Lots of Dobermans yes!!! 
First of all I think it is to soon to take your dog camping...
Second you need to spend more family time with this dog. She is in a new home and needs an adjusting period.
Third...yes training is important and there are many places, Pet Smart, Kennels, SPCA's ck with your yellow pgs.
I think all dogs will come around and be friendly but then some feel they have to be on guard for their family.
You cannot simply go get a dog that is adult and expect to take it out and around til it has an adjustment period.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Schrade,

I wasn't going to chime in with my 2 cents, but what-the-heck. I've had dogs my whole life. Dad was a a volunteer with the ASPCA for many years as I was growing up and we got some great dogs from the shelter. My dog now was resued from a shelter and I think your taking a dog in from a shelter is great. 99 out of a hundred times these dogs are the best. They seem to realize they've been rescued and seem to appreciate it.

But, you have to realize when one needs to go back. Perhaps someone with more property and no kids will be able take her in. No matter what, you set yourself up for the possibility of some big, big problems. There was a Rottweiler (I know - different breed altogether - but it makes the point) owned by a family in town with kids. The dog was great with those kids and great when their friends came over to play. But, one day a girl, who had seen the dog playing with the kids many times, reached over the fence to pet the sweet friendly dog that she had always seen playing with the kids and the dog jumped up and grabbed her by the face and was dragging her over the fence as the owner came running out to stop it. This happened a number of years ago so I don't remember how many stiches were required, but it was a lot. Sweet girl - she was 8 or 9 when it happened. Lives five doors down from me and is about 15 now. Every time I see her, the scars are there.

Granted, it never happened before with the Rottweiler so the owner never imagined there would be a problem. But the dog was destroyed by court order, and the owner was sued big time. Don't know what happened to them because they lost everything and moved. The owner couldn't have known because the dog had never been aggressive. BUT, you have a dog that has already bitten someone. It doesn't matter if she was being protective of her turf - she BIT your father-in-law.

As much as I love dogs, I would not take a chance having a dog around my kids and the neighbor kids that had already bit someone.

Just my 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Well thank you very much for all of your insight.  After meeting this afternoon with a dog behavioral specialist. (We were thinking of enrolling the dog in a three week program) the verdict is the dog is going back to the humane society.

The dog had some deep underlying issues in conjunction with lack of no formal training ever it was just too much of a risk for my friends, family, and neighbors. I took the dog back this afternoon. The dog was happy to see all of his old friends there, while I was crying like a baby.

So we shall continue our search. Any suggestions for what kind of dog we should look for? We are still thinking lab, or golden doodle, or the latest thought is Brittany Spaniel?

Thanks again for all of your support.

And especially Jim for the Uncle Matty site.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I would suggest a reputable rescue organization of the breed you want. Dogs in rescue are in foster homes, and have usually been kid/cat/other dog tested. We adopted from Houston Collie Rescue and were looked at closer than most foster homes for kids! The breed foster homes usually have a deep understanding of the good and not so good traits of the breed, and wouldn't want to put the adopter or the dog in an unfavorable situation. Of course, I'm partial to collies, but Goldens and labs, if you are wanting a large dog, also have great reputations of good temperament. It's unfortunate your experience was with a dog that had not been treated right in his prior home(s). I was surprised when I read your first email in that most shelters would not have let this dog go to a home with children.

Anyway, good luck in your continued search. The right dog is out there, and will never forget the second chance you give him/her.

P.S. - there is a website called Petfinders where many rescue organizations and shelters list available dogs. You can also search on specific breeds for rescue organizations in your area.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm truly sorry and know how bad you must feel right now. You can get really attached really fast. I know. Been there and had many tears too. Ultimately you have to do what's best for your family and the dog too. Given the right situation it can still be a happy dog in a happy home. You two were just not a good fit.

Moving on, there are just so many great breeds to choose from as a family companion. And alot of good muts too! Some of the best dogs I have ever worked with were of "unknown" origin









Breed-wise, and for families Golden Labs are exceptional and German Shepards are fantastic (although a little scary and mis-understood by many). Of course and with any dog as you have experienced, their up-bringing is vital to their development as a stable and well adjusted animal.

When we used to train puppies, as soon as they were fully vaccinated we would take them out every day and expose them to a wealth of social and environmental experiences. Let them see the world through the safety and loving care of their trainer / owner. We would walk at busy shopping malls, construction sites, down noisy streets, and meet many many people and especially other dogs. And of course basic obedience training starts very early too.

I have yet to see any breed of dog that raised in this way didn't turn out to be at least a stable pet, and often of exceptional character. I guess in a way they are just like us!

The possibilities are endless. Take your time and you'll soon have a new family member who is an asset and a great companion too.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I debated about chiming in with my 2 cents and, ultimately, decided not to because you had very good advice from others and I had nothing more to offer than support for your situation based on personal experience. The dog I had to give up on was also a Bassett Hound, Gus, who was a very cool dog all the way around except he ruled the roost and would become highly aggressive if anyone tried to help him realize he wasn't really "the boss." We were all very sad and shed some tears when we had to take him to the shelter because the folks we got him from didn't want him back. They claimed they were dog-sitting for friends, who never returned for him. We checked and he was adopted out but, of course, we don't know how that placement worked out. I'm sorry for your negative experience this time and encourage you to take all of the wonderful advice given for next time. I have had Cocker, Springer and Brittany Spaniels. Two of my kids have Labs, 1 has a Springer, another is getting a Cocker for his new wife as a wedding gift. My sister has a Golden Retriever. All of these dogs are awesome! So, that's my two cents. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I know you've probably got enough advice already, but if you have guests frequently, a dog that bites is dangerous. There are lots of techniques for getting them to realize that they are the lowest on the totem pole in the household (some already mentioned). Biting neighbors or other family members will cause more pain than the separation now will cause. Perhaps there is another family that needs this dog and there is another one needing your rescue. Pet Finders is great; also the Rescue groups that show up at Petsmart are usually screened and pretty good. That's where we got our pup last year. Good Luck as you continue your dog search!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tonka said:


> Sorry to be blunt but i would take the pup back.
> Its not worth any danger to anyone or a law suite when there are many other deserving pups out there.
> you may not know the whole story as to why this dog is at the pound.good luck,dave
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Tonka. Why take the chance this dog will bite someone else? Kids can be kinda rough on animals and I'd hate to see that dog turn and bite a child.

See if you can exchange that dog for a different one. Love dogs...but I love my family a lot more!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I, too, have resisted chiming in as California Jim seemed to be speaking for ME. I, too, am a dog trainer - currently training & competing with 2 dogs in US & Canadian Obedience & Agility. I've also been a trainer of dogs & their families for close to 25 years. I have trained all ages (dog & human), breeding, and temperments....but, beyond basic evaluation to determine if the problem really is aggression, I do not work with aggressive dogs. Why? There are highly trained professionals who focus on this particular behavioral trait for a reason - its a tough one. Schrade, you've made the right decision. Whether or not others agree (but you clearly DO have a crew here agreeing with you), you met with the behaviorist (GOOD FOR YOU!) and, together with that expert, you made the decision with your family.

California Jim is right - the possibilities are endless. Consider your living environment and habits, traffic in the home, time you have to devote, space, shedding, size, etc. The American Kennel Club's website has a tool for finding breeds that fit your lifestyle. It's certainly not 100% - and, like us, dogs are individual spirits and all dogs of the same breed are denfinitely NOT the same, but its a start. Then check the AKC's breeder lists, talk to local vets, go to training schools and talk to owners (and trainers), go to dog shows, etc. to find out about the breed(s) you choose. Even if you don't want a purebred - you clearly have a heart for giving the lost sole a 2nd run - you should know about the breeds that make up your potential new child. Remember that environment, socialization, & life experiences all contribute to the dog's sense of who s/he is and how s/he needs to cope with what the world hands him/her. The risk you take with a 'rescue' is that you can't possibly know his/her story - - - regardless of what the well-meaning shelter folks may tell you (they may not have been told the full story either). If you choose to rescue another, start by giving yourself and family a rousing round of applause from all of us who would rescue them all if we could - then evaluate the shelter/rescue org. just as you do the dog....and the RV. Beyond the obvious (cleanliness, etc.) - Do THEY termperment test their residents? Do they do any in-house training? Do they have volunteers come in and work with the dogs? Do the dogs have play-time together? In other words - do they REALLY know their dogs? Do they really interview their perspective owners? Some folks are put off by this - even insulted - but there is VERY good reason for all the questions. Take your time and enjoy the journey. There is nothing like 'clicking' with your new best friend. When you meet him/her, bring him/her home, give him/her a chance to settle in and GET YE' TO OBEDIENCE SCHOOL. This is not just for training behavior - it is about building the relationship! Best of luck to you. Post pix when the new family member arrives.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THIS LAB TO A CAMPGROUND








If the worst scenario comes true someones small child will be injured both physically and emotionally.
It happened to someone I know who had a black lab. The child needed plastic surgury to repair the damage to her beautiful little face and the owners where sued for quite alot of money. Of course thier homeowners insurance company canceled them as soon as they could.
Keep this dog home if you like it, try and retrain it, but don't endanger others.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

A while back someone had a link for a web siteâ€¦this site let you punch in your life style, hobbies, daily schedule, kids/no kidsâ€¦ect.

At least I think it was this forum??? If it was this forum, maybe someone will chime in with the link.

I'd like to suggest a Standard Poodle if you are looking at a large dog.

Good luck,
MaeJae

Our new â€œbabiesâ€ ~ brother & sister Â½ French Brittany Spaniel ~ Â½ Beagle(neighbor dog)
Jazzmin (black/white) Diesel (brindle) born 7/7/05


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Schrade,

I am sorry to hear about your pooch. I know it will be hard for you, but also firmly believe it is the best solution. Hang in there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm coming late to the party, but let me just include my encouragement that you've made the right decision.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Well another update for all my outbacker friends. We are still looking for the right dog. Just taking our time and looking at all the possibilitys. Looking at a Brittany placed through a Brittany rescue, and a couple of "started" lab pups from two different reputable breeders.

Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice, support and words of encouragement.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

schrade said:


> Well another update for all my outbacker friends. We are still looking for the right dog. Just taking our time and looking at all the possibilitys. Looking at a Brittany placed through a Brittany rescue, and a couple of "started" lab pups from two different reputable breeders.
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice, support and words of encouragement.
> [snapback]58499[/snapback]​


Good for you. My guess is that you 'know' labs....and a puppy from a breeder (a reputable one, that is) gives you a known-history to work with. Brittanies are great dogs! Gorgeous animals!! Can be high-energy (not necessarily a bad thing! Especially with high-energy kids to exhaust them







). Spaniels are also generally pretty trainable....just be sure you do that. An untrained bird dog will hit the fields & farm and be off like a shot - never looking back!

Enjoy the journey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Spaniels are also generally pretty trainable....just be sure you do that. An untrained bird dog will hit the fields & farm and be off like a shot - never looking back!


Brings back some memories. Growing up my dad was always insistent that our bird dogs (pointers) be very well trained for those obvious reasons. He always got all our dogs from the pound, but if they weren't trainable they went right back. But the good news is we ended up with some most excellent dogs in hunting, obedience, and playing with us kids. It was great being able to take those dogs off into the woods exploring as a teenager and have the thing run around 100 mph like crazy but snap right back to your side the instant you called it.









Probably a little high-strung for camping though.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*"Growing up my dad was always insistent that our bird dogs (pointers) be very well trained for those obvious reasons." * 
Smart dad!

*"...and have the thing run around 100 mph like crazy but snap right back to your side the instant you called it.







"* 
JUST the way it should be! Any dog, anywhere, any time

*"Probably a little high-strung for camping though.








"* 
Nah - at least, doesn't need to be. All depends on how he's raised. Field dogs have gotta be a bit strung to push themselves through the stands & waterways. They learn how to do that well through training. But Field dogs make good family dogs make good camping dogs ... they learn that through training, too. "Training", by the way is 24x7 ... just like kids, they are always learning....and its not always what you want them to learn.








Sorry, you brought out the dog trainer in me. OK, its out - the Outback is not my only passion - just the newest one


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I wish you lived in MI! I've got a couple of grandpuppies that could use a little trainin' (though they sure love their grandma so they can't be all bad)!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> I wish you lived in MI!
> [snapback]58578[/snapback]​


In fact, I started THAT game when I was in Ohio ... some of the best dog folks I know are in MI.

ooooohhhhhh - grandpuppies - they're the toughest kind. Gotta give them LOTS more lovin' and bags more cookies!







So....who's been trained here, anyway?







As soon as I figure out how (PDXDoug sent me instructions last night), I'll post a few pix of my 'bad boys' (ok - they're Shelties - just how bad could they be?) - - - lookin like angels - dreamin' it up like devils


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Grunt0311's my son and he has a couple of my irresistable grandpuppies. Maybe he can post their adorable pictures, too. They've got Grandma wrapped - they sniff my luggage and even nose around inside if I leave it open! I have 4 grandpuppies and 2 grandkitties and all of them act just like grandbabies. When I go to my daughter's, I can hear my granddaughter struggling to get the animals away so she can get the door open to greet me. One time I heard her yelling, "Me first, me first!" Hee Hee! Just gotta love grandbabies, furry or not!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

schrade said:


> Well thank you very much for all of your insight. After meeting this afternoon with a dog behavioral specialist. (We were thinking of enrolling the dog in a three week program) the verdict is the dog is going back to the humane society.
> 
> The dog had some deep underlying issues in conjunction with lack of no formal training ever it was just too much of a risk for my friends, family, and neighbors. I took the dog back this afternoon. The dog was happy to see all of his old friends there, while I was crying like a baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

schrade said:


> Well thank you very much for all of your insight. After meeting this afternoon with a dog behavioral specialist. (We were thinking of enrolling the dog in a three week program) the verdict is the dog is going back to the humane society.
> 
> The dog had some deep underlying issues in conjunction with lack of no formal training ever it was just too much of a risk for my friends, family, and neighbors. I took the dog back this afternoon. The dog was happy to see all of his old friends there, while I was crying like a baby.
> 
> ...


Hey Schrade,

If you're thinking of a Brittany, they are great dogs. We have had two, (we sadly had to put our last one down in February) and they were as different as night and day. Although both very high energy dogs, our female was a sweet natured homebody and our male, well, you couldn't keep him down. They both lived to age 14. Not to discourage you, but they need alot of room to run and regular exercise. They shed alot and need regular brushing. Having said that, if you did get one, it would probably be the best dog you ever owned. They are sweet natured, loyal, eager to please, easy to train and beautiful.

I, too, have looked at the Labradoodle extensively on web sites and it seems like the ideal dog. A bit pricey (over 1000.00) but if it has the temperaments of the lab and poodle how could you go wrong. Good luck with your decision. I'm sure you'll find the perfect dog for your family.

Wendy


----------

